# Slashdot: Adobe Makes Flash on GNU/Linux Chrome-Only



## kamaji (Feb 22, 2012)

Just saw this article. Anybody want to take a guess what this means for the future of Flash on FreeBSD? (Until Flash finally becomes irrelevant, that is.)


----------



## bbzz (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't know it is still relevant? The sooner they throw it away the better.


----------



## kamaji (Feb 22, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> I didn't know it is still relevant? The sooner they throw it away the better.



Wouldn't bother me any. I just use it for Youtube and Google Maps Street View.


----------



## bbzz (Feb 22, 2012)

I use multimedia/youtube-viewer for youtube.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 22, 2012)

I read someone else who thinks this plugin will be available to other browsers should they choose to use it. Don't know but this is another reason to put a nail in the Flash coffin since Adobe is controlling who gets it.

Note that the older player will still be available which makes me believe Adobe themselves are moving on from Flash. They've already stated they are developing tools for HTML5 and this might just be their move to help eliminate it themselves. And that's a good thing.


----------



## kamaji (Feb 22, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> put a nail in the Flash coffin



Friends, Romans, and countrymen, lend me thine ear...


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 22, 2012)

Here is the link:

http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/02/22/1323204/adobe-makes-flash-on-gnulinux-chrome-only


----------



## phoenix (Feb 22, 2012)

The Flash plugin won't be 'Chrome only', it'll be PPAPI-only. Any browser that implements the Pepper Plugin API will be able to use this version of the Flash plugin.

Unfortunately, Mozilla devs have thus far said they will not implement PPAPI and will stick with NPAPI.

No idea about the other browsers.


----------



## pkubaj (Feb 22, 2012)

So what? 11.2 for Linux (the last standard release) will get 5 years of support. In 5 years, it will be all about HTML5. Unless you need some new features from releases beyond 11.2, it doesn't matter.


----------



## YZMSQ (Feb 23, 2012)

*Adobe has droped its support of Flash on Linux*

http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/...gle-partnering-for-flash-player-on-linux.html
So, what about our FreeBSD, then? :e


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 23, 2012)

There was a thread about this earlier today:

https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=30009


----------



## YZMSQ (Feb 23, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> There was a thread about this earlier today:
> 
> https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=30009


Sorry, I didn't see that while my posting.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 23, 2012)

[Threads merged.]


----------



## throAU (Mar 12, 2012)

And nothing of value was lost...


----------

